# Venting the microwave vent outside



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I've wanted to do this mod all season and have finally gotten around to it. I know Kirk (aplvlykat) tackled this one too. The microwave comes from the factory so it vents to the interior of the trailer. Every time we use the oven or stove, it sets of the smoke alarm because the heat has no where to go.

I started by removing the microwave and marking and cutting out the interior wall paneling to see what I was up against. What I found was a stud in the wall and a wide metal strap of some sort. I trimmed about and inch of the metal strap and bent it up a little so I could fit the outside vent in. You can see in the photo the stud on the left, and the top section is where I bent up the portion of the metal strap.










I drilled four holes in each corner of the outer skin to see where it came out, which of course was right on the outside light. I had figured that would happen, so I was already prepared to move it. I took it down and relocated it to the right a little.










I trimmed the vent on the one side so it would fit around the stud and installed it with stainless screws and silicone. The photo shows the trimmed vent insert.










With the mounting bracket back up I used a little metal duct sealing tape and sealed off any openings where air could escape. This shot is of the bracket installed and sealed up.










This is the outside with the vent and light installed.










This was a somewhat involved mod, I would say on a scale of 1-10, it was a 7 or so. All in all it took me about four hours, with about a half hour to disassemble and repair my rotozip after it broke and a trip to get stainless screws.

Now We can use the stove and oven and be able to exhaust the heat and cooking odors outside.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Looks great Mike. I'll be doing that one after the warranty expires. I've set the smoke detector off a few times myself, just making toast. It is a sensitive little bugger. Did you run any ductwork between the microwave and the vent? Or did you just use the outside vent?

Tim


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks good mike. I agree it was very involved but well worth it. On my 25rss I didn't have to deal with the stud only the piece of metal you mentioned. I think it is part of the mounting for the microwave. Kirk


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey mike, I did notice a difference in the way you did it verses the way I did it. I used the top discharge and you used the rear discharge. I think if I had to do it again I would do it your way, It look easier. In any case it can be done. Kirk


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Kirk, and Tim in answer to your question,

I remember you mentioning something about duct work in your install and couldn't figure out where I would need it going straight out the back like I did. I used some of the aluminum tape to seal up the opening a little better, but that was it. Just goes to show, there's more than one way to skin a cat









Does the vent make a big difference in exhausting the heat and cooking vapor? There seems to be a pretty good flow of air.

Mike


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Mike,
I'm having trouble getting all the pictures to load using eithr Firefox or Netscape - can you post them in the Gallery?

Brian


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Brian,

I posted the pics in the gallery.

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great mod sunny

I am with the rest. I will be waiting until the warranty expires.

Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Good pictures - I never remember to pick up my camera in the middle of things - thanks.

My wife is already asking for this one.

Brian


----------



## Ga Camper (Sep 16, 2004)

Great MOD. Great post.

Thanks, this forum is really informative.


----------



## MFamily (Sep 8, 2004)

Love the mod for the microwave... Which brings a question or two when I look at your pics. Does venting it outside like you have, have any effect on your awning? Does it make a "dirty" spot on it when closed/opened? I am not camping for a while because of a new bambino, so mods are being done as fast as I can find them... This one just looks serious and before I melt something or make it dirtier, I just wanted to know.... Thanks


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The vent faces downward, so I don't think it will have any impact on the awning at all.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Looks great but I would think you would need to add some type of bug screen to keep Wasps and the like from trying to make the vent home or getting into the trailer. As I have not taken our Microwave out to see what it looks like behind my concern may not be warrantied.

Is there a flow actuated flap on the outside vent?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, there is a flap hinged on the top of the opening that is held closed by two clips when not in use. You turn the clips down to use the vent and turn them back up over the flap to hold it closed for travel/storage. It seals up the opening pretty tightly.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Ask and you get answers. A flap means no screen required, like I said my concern may not be warrantied and it wasn't.

Just got to remember the clips.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Mike, I forgot to ask, is there a damper on the microwave itself also? I know the microwave/rangehood I have in my house has a damper on the unit, in addition to the one I put at the outlet.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Tim,

No flap on the microwave itself. The squirrel cage fan is pointed forward to vent out the front from the factory. All you do is remove 3 screws, remove the blower and re-install it pointing up or out which is what I did.

Andy,

That's right, no screen required, just gotta remember the clips







Mine is right by the door, so hopefully I will remember.

Mike


----------



## MFamily (Sep 8, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Tim,
> 
> No flap on the microwave itself. The squirrel cage fan is pointed forward to vent out the front from the factory. All you do is remove 3 screws, remove the blower and re-install it pointing up or out which is what I did.
> 
> ...


Ok... I am asking another question... Still a great mod.... Here it is: How did you know how to get your microwave off the wall? I am afraid to rip the wall off trying to get it down. I would like to do this and will follow your pics and the printed thread, but still a little scared....


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

In my packet from the dealer there were instructions from dometic on how to install the microwave. The top vent cover comes off and there are two long screws that thread into the bracket that mounts on the wall. On the bottom of the bracket are two clips that the microwave sits in.

There were also 5 screws driven up into the front panel above the microwave for extra measure. I was happy to see those, they give lots of extra support. Once the long screws are loosened, the microwave will tilt down on those clips on the bottom and then can be lifted out. It's not very heavy and is pretty easy remove and re install.

Send me a PM if you have any other questions, happy to help.

Mike


----------

